# Podzielenie łącza na usługi.

## Karmazyn

Będę miał serwer na którym trzeba postawić system, którego głównym zajęciem będzie:

1. skonfigurowanie kart sieciowych dla dwóch osobnych przedstawicieli ISP (dwie karty sieciowe)

2. inteligentne rozładowywanie transferu na obydwie karty sieciowe

3. ograniczenie transferu dotyczącego portów 80, 8080, 433 do 5% dla jednej z wybranych kart lub obydwu jednocześnie (zależnie od obciążenia transferu)

4. nadanie priorytetów specyficznym programom jak Skype

1 punkt mogę pominąć, to nie stanowi problemu

Od czego zacząć, jaki oprogramowanie wybrać (brak środowiska X)?

----------

## SlashBeast

http://www.lartc.org/howto/ wszystko w temacie.

----------

